# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Telluride live stream

## oldwave maker

Telluride bluegrass is live streaming all weekend, I already missed Sarah Jarosz, dagnabit!
www.koto.org
enjoy!

----------


## oldwave maker

Allison Krause is the only artist who will not be broadcast, sure will miss taking instrument photos at Trout Lake this year........

----------


## Geoff B

Are you gonna be there this year Bill?

----------


## oldwave maker

Geoff- howdy, sorry to miss this year, but doing the albquerque folk festival fri/sat, tribal dance with Trainwreck in Truth or Consequences sat night, jamming with Robin and Linda Williams and their fine band on my neighbors back porch sunday......a poor substitute for hypothermia and heatstroke in the same day, but we do what we can!

----------


## EdHanrahan

DANG!!  You're talking video feed here.  I read "Telluride Live STEAM"...  thinking maybe Union Pacific figured some way to run their 4-6-6-4 Challenger in there.

Guess that's the same disappointed reaction most of us have had to the "American Pickers" TV show!

----------


## Don Grieser

Looks like I'll be playing with some friends at the Octogon in Telluride Friday night. Edit: make that the Oxygen Bar just up the street from where Baked in Telluride used to be.

----------


## pjlama

Bill, Do you have info on the ABQ folk fest. I'm skipping T-ride this year too. Too much going on at work. I'd like to show you what I've been doing on the OM. Been leading a hot band and gigging on the OWGSOM a bit lately. I'm installing a Johnny Smith style floater pu on the old girl tomorrow.

----------


## Geoff B

yeah, Bill, I'm not going this year either, a decision I made in December that I'm not so happy with at this very minute, but it opens me up for other opportunities.  Sounds like you've made appropriate other plans.  Have fun!

----------

